# Greetings from an aspiring pro trainer!



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey and welcome from South Carolina! Best of luck with your new mare!


----------



## Kaioti (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad to be here.


----------



## chevysmum (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum. You sound very ambitious - you will go far! Hope you enjoy this Forum, there are alot of very interesting topics and people from around the globe to learn from. I learn something new everyday!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I have paints spotted and BS. I love them a lot. I have started showing my 3 year old paint filly this year. She is a home bred. Meaning my stud and my mare are her parents. I might pick your brains on some training questions if you don't mind.


----------



## xxxx (Dec 6, 2009)

welcome to the forum i think i could be asking you for help in the future
good luck with your mare


----------

